# Not so much a aquascape more a underwater jungle



## easty1 (Nov 9, 2008)

not the best photos but you can get the feel of my jungle























































I dont pretend to be anything like a aquascaper but I like the slightly messy look of a over grown jungle tank and as a secondary bonus the fish are in fishy heaven
The photo was taken at 2pm when the plants seem to pearl the most


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I love jungles!!! Beautiful growth, color and health!


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

That is one nice looking jungle! I definitely consider that an aquascape, not every fish tank needs to look like a painting of a mountain.


----------



## easty1 (Nov 9, 2008)

specs of tank
Aquaone 980 tank and stand
tank is 100x50x50 210 ltrs
filter aquaone 1500 ltr per hour canister with uv built in
aquamedics co2 reg 1 klg tank set at 3 bubbles per second 
8 tubeT5 suspended light with a combination of 6500 and 10000 kelvin lights (only 4 used at one time)on for approx 12hrs a day
diy substrate ,bottom layer sifted soil and sharp sand covered with fine smooth gravel
ferts. from a australian plant supplier aquagreen ,Dino pee (equal to Seachem florish) dino spit(equal to seachem excell)and dino dung (equal to seachem fert tabs) cute names for great performing products

plants are tontina belem, aponogeton crispus,bacoba monnieri,blyxa japonica,cryptocoryne wendtii,echinodorus tenellius,hemianthus micranthemoides,hygrophila polysperma (rosenervig)ludwigia repens,marsilia hisuta,nymphaea lotus(rubra), rotala macrandra red and green, rotala wallichii ,rotala indica and last but not least Hygrophila balsamica theres probably a couple i missed

fish. 4 sub adult discus ,2 SEAs , 4 cori pandas 4 cori sebias, 2 bronze coris a few neons had a shoal of 30 or more but losing a few to old age and 4 red nose Darwin shrimp


----------



## Peter16 (Jan 12, 2009)

I thought i recognized the name.

Nice tank Easty...


----------



## algaehater (Jul 18, 2008)

love your tank easty1, do you know if that dino pee is made of te from simple grow? how do you dose it?


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm a fan of a jungle too.
Very nice.


----------



## Peter16 (Jan 12, 2009)

algaehater said:


> love your tank easty1, do you know if that dino pee is made of te from simple grow? how do you dose it?


some info on it.

http://www.aquagreen.com.au/plant_data/Dinosaur_Pee.html


----------



## easty1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Peter16 said:


> I thought i recognized the name.
> 
> Nice tank Easty...


 Gday peter hows that 2 footer coming on ,I've been watching its progress with interest on aquariumlife

I think I saw dave from aquagreen posting on this forum just recently


----------



## Peter16 (Jan 12, 2009)

not too badly, i have a similar journal on here, same heading.


----------



## fish dork (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks good! I like jungles too. I think you're doing a fine job of aquascaping... jungles are hard to make look good too!


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

That's a very healthy, lush looking jungle you've got going there, Easty! Thanks for sharing it with us. Please keep updating as it continues to develop.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Beautiful color!
WOw awesome jungle.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

I like the jungle look. Nice looking tank


----------

